# Amber cream champagne or buckskin pearl?



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Question is in the title what do you reckon or do you think he is a completely different colour?


----------



## shellybean (Dec 28, 2012)

I know nothing about colors....but oh my goodness, such a beautiful horse!!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Hmmm...I'm thinking buckskin pearl with splash.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

What breed is the horse?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Irish Draught cross cob so could have anything in him.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Any chance he is body clipped? I can see the feathers, but the body looks really neat to me.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He's not mine but they clipped him after the photo was taken so he either wasn't clipped or his clip has grown out a bit, I can ask.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Just been told he has never been clipped in his life before this photo.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm thinking classic champagne cream (black + champagne + cream)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm personally thinking he's yummy color. *grabby hands*


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

He is and he seems very well broken to ride just really wish I had the money and room for him.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

You should steal his hair! Test time!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't he is on the other side of the country from me and he is sold now


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Boo!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Any idea what his parents were?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Nope no idea


----------

